# Looking for GENE café or similar roaster to buy



## lennaes11 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello everonye,

I would like to buy starter roaster,like Gene café or similar.If you have any to sell,please contact me.Thank you


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@lennaes11

If you introduce yourself in the new members or introduction section telling us about your coffee likes, journey, rough location etc you will build a few more posts to be able to not only post this in the wanted section (with the potential for an answer) but also see the for sales section where they pop up from time to time.

Hope of help and look forward to welcoming you

John


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

There is one on eBay, currently at £250. Bid finished in around 4 hours. https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coffee+roaster&_sacat=0


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Drellis said:


> There is one on eBay, currently at £250. Bid finished in around 4 hours. https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coffee+roaster&_sacat=0


 Think it will go up quite a bi yet though. Just gone up to £255.

I reckon it will top the £300 by the end!


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

ratty said:


> Think it will go up quite a bi yet though. Just gone up to £255.
> 
> I reckon it will top the £300 by the end!


 Agree. The standard final flurry. Sound like it is in good condition though.


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

Already £319 ... maybe mentioning it on here has bought some fresh bidders!


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

If it goes for £350 I think I would prefer a new one from Bella Barista for £476 I believe?


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

Ye, especially as it comes with the extended chaff collector and warranty included.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Some one sneaked it at the last minute for £340 plus P&P

Someone else was bidding from the start but got blown out in the end.

Too rich for me, probably would have paid £270 top inc P&P otherwise missing out on the guarantee from new at £476, may go for that eventually!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

These prices almost make me want to sell mine. Thinking of importing a Dalian Amazon....


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> These prices almost make me want to sell mine. Thinking of importing a Dalian Amazon....


 Direct? You may not be able to get the Bella Barista version, if that is important to you?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The bella barista version is DL-A721-SBB according to them and it does seem you can buy it direct. https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Dalian-Amazon-DL-A721-SBB-1KG_60766159994.html?spm=a2700.details.deiletai6.4.79a02a2eQNoetG

Would have to check first.

Bella Barista say it's only available in the UK and Europe from them. There's no indication you can't buy it direct from their supplier in China.

EDIT: Looking at the pictures and checking against Dave's review on BB you can see the changes that were made. Most obvious evidence they're the 'BB modified' roasters is the control panel with two LCD displays and four switches.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> The bella barista version is DL-A721-SBB according to them and it does seem you can buy it direct. https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Dalian-Amazon-DL-A721-SBB-1KG_60766159994.html?spm=a2700.details.deiletai6.4.79a02a2eQNoetG
> 
> Would have to check first.
> 
> ...


 The Chinese company won't sell direct into the area covered by BB. It's been tried before. If they did and BB decided not to stock the roaster any more, where would we all be for parts.

Don't forget shipping, import duty and VAT to be added....plus any customs clearance charges when ordering any roaster (not Dalian) from China


----------

